# Will I Ever Get Used To This?



## Rebbetzin (Feb 22, 2013)

Living with my husband is interesting at times... 
You would think after almost 20 years of marriage,
I would get used to his "knowing" things
he can't possibly know, but somehow does.

Last night about 7:15pm, Rich says "I feel like having Grouper." 
(a type of fish that I have never seen here in the Grocery stores)
I said "Nobody in town has Grouper."
He said, "Call Uri at Rincon Market."

Uri is the local "One and Only Official Fish Monger" in Tucson. 
But, I have never even seen Grouper at Rincon Market. 
(a local specialty Grocery and Deli)

I said "Uri won't be working this time of night, and besides, 
I don't think he has any Grouper either."

Rich says "Just call him."

So, I get on the phone to Rincon Market, I ask if anyone is still at the Meat Counter. 
The girl says "Yes, hold on."  
And lo and behold, Uri answers the phone!

I ask if he has any Grouper, He says "Yes, it just came in 20 minutes ago, 
the truck was very late tonight." I told him we would be right over.

When we got to Rincon Market, I discovered from chatting with Uri, 
that he had been trying  for about two months to get some Grouper, 
and it "just so happened" to arrive just as Rich was getting a taste for it!!

Here is what I call "Rich's Glorious Grouper"





He sauted the fish in Olive Oil, and butter with a sauce made with Lemon, 
Dill, Balsamic Vinegar and sprinkled with Candied Sliced Almonds 

Served with Trader Joe's Beer Battered Vidalia Onion Rings, 
Homemade Potato salad and  Cole slaw with Ranch Dressing.

It was quite yummy!!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 22, 2013)

I think you have something special in that man.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2013)

You can come over and cook for me anytime!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 22, 2013)

They can stop at my place on the way.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 22, 2013)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> You can come over and cook for me anytime!





			
				goodolboy said:
			
		

> They can stop at my place on the way.


Kentucky is a bit out of our neighborhood.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe it's time to change neighborhoods.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Feb 22, 2013)

I am fortunate to have had my daughter convert to Judism and marry a fantastic Jewish man.

She has learned to cook all the yummy Jewish food and does all the holidays.

You should taste her brisket.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 22, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Maybe it's time to change neighborhoods.


I would LOVE to leave Tucson!!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 22, 2013)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I am fortunate to have had my daughter convert to Judism and marry a fantastic Jewish man.
> 
> She has learned to cook all the yummy Jewish food and does all the holidays.
> 
> ...


I too am known for my Brisket!!  
Here is my recipe for Corned Beef

*Heidi's World Famous Corned Beef*

 1 Large Beef Brisket        

Zip Lock Bag                                                    Glaze Mixture 
                                                                           1 jar Apricot jam 
Pickling Spices  1.5 to 3 oz pkg                           1 cup Brown Sugar
                                                                           Salt and Pepper to taste
Vinegar   	    1/4 to 1/2 cup  	                        1 jar Whole Seed or Course ground Mustard 
                                                                                     (any prepare mustard will work)
Brown Sugar  1/2 cup

Salt	2 - 3 TBS

Water    

Put the Pickling Spices, Vinegar, Sugar, Salt and Water (enough so meat is sitting in liquid marinade)

Leave in refrigerator for 3 to 7 days, Turn Meat in Ziplock Bag twice a day)

When you are ready to cook the meat:
Rinse spices off meat. Pat meat dry with paper towels, 
Sear meat until well browned on both sides. 
Put meat in a large cooking bag, top with Glaze mixture listed above..

Bake at 350 for about an hour,
Then turn down heat to 250-225 and cook for 4 to 5 hours, 
Checking frequently to make sure the glaze is not burning. 

Take meat out, drain juices into a pan,,  let meat cool, slice (an electric knife works best) 
Heat juices in pan to boiling point, pour on top of the meat, 
put meat back in oven on "keep warm" until serving time. 


If desired just before serving apply more glaze to top and put under broiler for a short time 
to crystalize the glaze on the top of the meat....

If you want leftovers to use for other things, (knishes, hash etc...) Put some to the side 
before you serve it... because usually depending on the size of the gathering... 
you never have any left!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 22, 2013)

I am a knower.  It weirds the snot out of my husband sometimes. I get it from my mother. She and I will be trying to call each other at the same time about the same thing ALL THE TIME.  And I know it has saved my life at least once. 

But being a knower also makes you a finder. I always know when I need to turn into Goodwill or go to this auction RIGHT NOW. etc.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Feb 22, 2013)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> I am a knower.  It weirds the snot out of my husband sometimes. I get it from my mother. She and I will be trying to call each other at the same time about the same thing ALL THE TIME.  And I know it has saved my life at least once. But being a knower also makes you a finder. I always know when I need to turn into Goodwill or go to this auction RIGHT NOW. etc.


Yes, it does weird out most people, and makes one a "finder".  My husband will call me and say "Call so and so, and see what is going on." or "Go to such and such a place and see why we need to go there. (Mostly 2nd hand stores, he restores vintage audio gear and speakers.) Many times I find really good buys when he has "a feeling."  There are other times, I HATE when he is right about somethings!!


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 23, 2013)

That would be an awesome trait to have.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grew up in Phoenix, a third generation Arizona Native. Granddaddy was born on the family ranch outside of Clifton.   I still have family all over the place in Arizona, my aunt has a horse farm in Paradise Valley and my cousins have a cattle ranch in Sierra Vista.  I just might have to find an excuse to come home for a few days.


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 25, 2013)

Care if I thumb a ride? I'm always up for some good eats.


----------

